# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Just my take

## Citizen X

_Just my take:

_

There are genuine scammers out there. Over the passage of time TFSA has exposed many[Not all who feature here may be con artist, so if you not a con-artist and you know it, just ignore this].



If you are a genuine scam artist and you know it then the follows applies to you:


*Key: 

*

Crazy Baldhead : Con-artist alternatively scam artist



Town: TFSA
Scorn: Brazen appearance on TFSA by genuine con artist
Corn: Advertising space of TFSA, good name of TFSA
Conman: genuine con-artist
Take no bribe: Your membership is not required
Stay alive: Maintain the integrity of TFSA



We gonna chase those crazy
Baldheads out of our town
Now you look me with that scorn,
Then you eat up all my corn
*Here comes the conman*
*Coming with his con plan.*
We won't take no bribe;
We've got (to) stay alive.[1]

 
 [1] Bob Marley & The Wailers: Rastaman Vibration: Island Records: 1976

----------

